# Rebentamento de Barragem em Odemira



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2012 às 11:17)

Encontrei no Sul Informação este artigo opinião que achei interessante. 
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/12/previsoes-desprezadas/
Faz referência a algo que não vi noticiado em lado nenhum e acima de tudo faz-nos reflectir. Andamos sempre atrás do mediatismo e a prevenção não existe no nosso dicionário...enfim...é uma tristeza!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2012 às 11:45)

Aproveitando a deixa, deixo aqui um outro artigo de opinião, para reflectirmos, do mesmo jornal online:



> *Tudo o vento levou*
> 
> Quando Clark Gable diz a Vivien Leigh, no imortal clássico “E Tudo o Vento Levou”: “Frankly, my dear, I don’t give a damn” – basicamente, “Minha querida, estou-me nas tintas” – resume, inopinadamente, a nossa postura, enquanto colectivo, em relação ao fenómeno das Alterações Climáticas.
> 
> ...


Artigo de Gonçalo Gomes
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/11/tudo-o-vento-levou/#


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2012 às 13:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Aproveitando a deixa, deixo aqui um outro artigo de opinião, para reflectirmos, do mesmo jornal online:
> 
> 
> Artigo de Gonçalo Gomes
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/11/tudo-o-vento-levou/#



Artigo interessante!


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2012 às 14:12)

E será que o olival podia ficar perto do açude? E será que a empresa participava nos custos de manutenção do açude? Não estamos a ver a fotografia completa.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2012 às 14:29)

Rebentamento ou descarga?

Tentei ver se houve alguma descarga da barragem de Santa Clara, mas tal como o boletim de precipitação, também o boletim de escoamento não está a ser realizado.
E tal como o boletim de precipitação, também tem lá o seguinte aviso:



> A manutenção das estações de monitorização automáticas está suspensa desde meados de Março de 2010, pelo que poderão ocorrer falhas na disponibilização de dados ao público. Face a este condicionalismo, os dados não são totalmente fiáveis.


snirh.pt


Na bacia do Mira, a 30 de Novembro, a barragem de Santa Clara estava a 77,8% e a de Corte Brique a 81,1%.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2012 às 16:28)

O Jack Soifer escreve num outro blogue e o artigo publicado não saiu completo.

Diz-se que a proprietária escreveu para jornais alemães (Frankfurter Allgemeine, Zürcher Zeitung, Der Spiegel) e Expressen (Sueco) mas não consigo encontrar nada. 

http://oourico.blogs.sapo.pt/405729.html

Pesquisando mais chego a isto também do Jack Soifer... Não sei se é a mesma empresa...

http://www.oje.pt/gente-e-negocios/casos-de-sucesso/azeite-joia-do-sul-brilha-no-mundo

Esta empresa familiar de Pereiras-Gare, concelho de Odemira, soma já dois prémios internacionais de melhor azeite extra-virgem.
O apeadeiro de Pereiras, na divisão entre o Algarve e o Alentejo, outrora usado para escoar a produção rural, já não tem serventia. Mantém-se, no entanto, como um ponto de referência importante na região. Partindo do apeadeiro por uma estreita estrada, chega-se aos olivais da Herdade Jóia do Sul. São nove hectares plantados entre 2005 e 2006, com as variedades Galega, Cobrançosa e Maçanilha.
O azeite extra-virgem é muito apreciado nos melhores restaurantes do Algarve, Alentejo e Lisboa. Em 2011, esta quinta vendeu apenas 4 mil e duzentas garrafas. Há seis anos, a jornalista Alexandra Monteiro e o marido Francisco Barra fartaram-se das burocracias e do bulício da cidade e lançaram um projeto empresarial, que a empreendedora dá a conhecer ao OJE.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2012 às 08:44)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/UvTqcGomJ4YeMmsZT8H6"]http://videos.sapo.pt/UvTqcGomJ4YeMmsZT8H6[/ame]


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 11:16)

«A oliveira chegou à PI durante a ocupação árabe, pelas mãos dos gregos e fenícios». 

Que comédia. 

Sem comentários.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Abr 2013 às 17:23)

frederico disse:


> «A oliveira chegou à PI durante a ocupação árabe, pelas mãos dos gregos e fenícios».
> 
> Que comédia.
> 
> Sem comentários.



Quanto a Península Ibérica não acredito pois a origem da Oliveira está na bacia do Mediterrânico desde tempos pré-históricos...

Agora a Portugal, território que NÃO É MEDITERRÂNICO (apesar de certas regiões terem influencia climática), acredito que possa ter chegado mais tarde.

No entanto, o que a proprietária deve ter querido dizer é que o CULTIVO do olival em Portugal foi organizado e intensificado pela ocupação Árabe.. Isso sim já faz mais sentido.

E atenção que a Oliveira é uma árvore "recente" em muitas zonas do país.

O Noroeste apenas começa o (pouco) cultivo da Oliveira quando o Milho chega a esta região e vai ocupar os terrenos húmidos que, anteriormente, eram usados para pastagens.

Com a substituição da pastorícia pelo cultivo de cereais, a Oliveira surge como a forma de complementar a dieta local em gorduras que, até então, eram retiradas da criação de carne.

Digamos então que esta árvore apenas conquista todo o país na parte final da idade média.

FONTE: http://www.uminho.pt/uploads/eventos/EV_2131/20090327429152283779.pdf


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2013 às 17:40)

Como dizia e bem, Orlando Ribeiro, Portugal é Mediterrânico por Natureza e Atlântico por posição. Claro que o nosso país é variado climaticamente, mas a influência mediterrânica, em uma boa parte de Portugal continental, tem bastante expressão.
Certas pessoas, aqui, deviam ver qual era o aspeto da Europa no auge da última grande Idade do Gelo.
Pois é, enquanto isso ocorria em quase toda a Europa, ainda existiam zambujeiros (a forma selvagem e primitiva da oliveira) em algumas zonas de Portugal. Inclusive, mesmo alguns resquícios de laurissilva (sobretudo em vales sombrios e abrigados, mais junto ao litoral). Os humanos, depois, é que se encarregaram de destruir tudo, com algumas raríssimas exceções.

Quanto ao cultivo da oliveira, isso já é mais recente e pode realmente ter vindo com a informação transmitida por outros povos do Mediterrâneo aos nossos antepassados.


----------

